# Ermitteln ob WLAN-Netzwerk UDP unterstützt



## Dooku (13. Feb 2014)

Hallo,
meine Android-App basiert sehr stark auf Netzwerkkommunikation via UDP. Leider scheinen aber nicht alle mobilen Wifi-APs/Hotspots und WLAN-Router dieses Protokoll zu beherrschen. Da die App in diesem Fall nicht funktioniert wäre es gut dem User wenigstens den Grund dafür mitzuteilen. Gibt es denn eine Möglichkeit zur Laufzeit zu ermitteln oder direkt abzufragen, ob das verwendete WLAN-Netzwerk UDP unterstüzt?

MfG Dooku


----------



## Sen-Mithrarin (14. Feb 2014)

HÄ ?=! wat is ? ein ganz normaler hotspot soll kein UDP unterstützen ? auf was für nem tripp bist du denn ?

erstmal grundsätzlich : UDP ist ein protokoll ... also nichts weiter als eine vorschrift wie gewisse daten zu behandeln sind > guckst du wiki
zweitens : UDP setzt auf IP oben auf ... ergo : jedes netz das ganz normal TCP/IP unterstützt kann auch prinzipiell voll und ganz mit UDP/IP umgehen ...
drittens : sicher das du nicht in die richtung spezieller techniken wie UDP HolePunching mit NAT-cone gehst ? weil DAS kann in der tat entweder bewusst blockiert sein und wird schlicht nicht unterstützt
viertens : zeig mal etwas code (der net-stack reicht) damit man erstmal eine ahnung davon hat was deine app über UDP überhaupt macht und warum es dabei zu problemen kommen kann


ich denke hier eher daran das du code und techniken nutzt die so kein allgemeiner standard sind ... oder einfach nur schlecht implementiert und damit nicht auf jede situation reagieren können ...


... aber die frage ob ein wlan-netz udp kann ... das halte ich für lächerlich und einfach den falschen ansatz da der wahre grund nicht bekannt ist



btw : JA, es ist durch aus möglich das wenn man mit einem android-smartphone einen hotspot öffnet dieser gewissen beschränkungen unterliegt > infos dazu in der DOC


----------

